# POLL: What Brand and Type of Calipers do you use for Handloading ammo?



## ShooterX (Jan 13, 2013)

Here's a poll to find out what Brand and Type of calipers you personally rely on to accurately hand load your ammunition.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

No poll visible.

I use an old Craftsman (Sears) micrometer caliper, and a Mitutoyo micrometer I retired with from work.
Since I load mostly .45 ACP, neither gets used much...for reloading, anyway. (The caliper would get the most use when I'm setting up .30-'06 dies, but it isn't really routinely necessary.)


----------



## Popeye7751 (Dec 23, 2012)

Machinist dial given to me by a friend. Very accurate and well built


----------



## DWARREN123 (May 11, 2006)

Dial type, 6", stainless steel, cheap brand from about 20 years ago.
Have worked perfectly for what I use them for. :mrgreen:


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

if i were to handload-
id choose the 45acp


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Hehe,I think you misread it Hideit.

I use a 6" dial caliper from Central,I think.Not the best but good enough for my needs.


----------

